# Short but good - Episode 6



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

In the last episode of this series the Overture of "La Betulia liberata" of Mozart won, so it's reprised in this episode with other four new pieces.

Which is your favourite one?


*Mozart - KV 118 - Overture of "La Betulia liberata" in D minor*







*Beethoven - Op. 113 - The Ruins of Athens - 6. Schmükt die Altare*







*Tchaikovsky - Op. 12 - The Snow Maiden - I. Introduction*







*Mendelssohn – Op. 10 - Overture from Die Hochzeit des Camacho*







*J.S. Bach - BWV 533 - Prelude and fugue in E minor*


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

My order of preference is:

1. Beethoven - Op. 113 - The Ruins of Athens - 6. Schmükt die Altare 
2. J.S. Bach - BWV 533 - Prelude and fugue in E minor 
3. Tchaikovsky - Op. 12 - The Snow Maiden - I. Introduction 
4. Mozart - KV 118 - Overture of "La Betulia liberata" in D minor 
5. Mendelssohn – Op. 10 - Overture from Die Hochzeit des Camacho


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

There is a situation of parity between "Beethoven - Op. 113 - The Ruins of Athens - 6. Schmükt die Altare" and "J.S. Bach - BWV 533 - Prelude and fugue in E minor". More votes are required.


----------

